# Extrema Fiber Optic sight



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

Anyone know of a good fiber optic sight to get for an extrema that I can put in place of the bead? I don't like the ones I have, they have magnets and clip to the rib. I also would not like one like the ones in Cabelas, look too cheesy and easily acceptable to loosing the fiber optic sight out of the Ring holding it in. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------

